# Trolls



## Administrador (23 Dez 2011 às 19:30)

*Trolls*

Um troll na gíria da Internet designa uma pessoa cujo comportamento tende sistematicamente a desestabilizar uma discussão online, provocar e enfurecer as pessoas envolvidas nelas, com o objectivo de gerar uma ruptura no ambiente civilizado de debate na comunidade online. Geralmente actuam por mero prazer de ver a ruptura da discussão, auto-afirmação, obsessão, discordância, vingança, ideologia, fanatismo ou ociosidade. Muitas vezes trata-se mesmo de uma condição de sociopatia, transtorno de personalidade anti-social, mais ou menos severo, conforme estudos recentes indicam.

*O comportamento típico do troll é:*

- Escrever uma mensagem polémica e desaparecer, ficando a assistir divertido ao mau ambiente entretanto gerado. 
- Induzir o baixo nível levando outros utilizadores a perder a paciência e o bom senso acabando também estes por descer o nível "queimando-se" junto da comunidade ao violarem as regras.
- Repetição de falácias até levar seu interlocutor à exaustão, para vencer a discussão por abandono do(s) oponente(s).
- Desfile intelectual em que o troll faz longo desfile de conhecimentos ou aparentes conhecimentos, referências e siglas tentando inferiorizar o seu interlocutor junto da comunidade.
- Ludibriar o leitor usando textos e referências externas como artigos em sites de veracidade ou proveniência duvidosa.


*Combate*
Para combater trolls de forma eficiente, aos utilizadores e frequentadores de comunidades online apenas uma grande eficiente regra: Não alimente os trolls. (do inglês Don't feed the trolls). Significa ignorar completamente alguém que se comporta como troll mesmo que a vontade de responder seja grande. Um troll não tem nada a perder, ele vai sempre voltar e incomodar - ele necessita de atenção para obter prazer e ser bem sucedido. Ignorando um troll os utilizadores não apenas intimidam seu acto como também provocam frustração nele. Isso nem sempre é fácil e exige às vezes muito esforço da comunidade por meses mas o método é eficiente. Se absolutamente ninguém der atenção ao troll, ele desiste de actuar por desgosto de não conseguir resposta às suas provocações.


----------

